# Stress-agrivated IBS cure you know!



## DeeParker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have always had a touchy stomach. I have severe period cramps that will make me vomit or pass out. Even past that I have trouble. After 9 months on Prilosec and Pepsid and every other stomach acid medicine they decided they weren't helping was because it wasn't anything related to that. I was told I was on IBS.I have a perscription for a muscle relaxant. Seeing as how I dislike medication and it gave me cotton mouth I decided to see what else was out there. They say stress doesn't cause IBS but it does make the condition worse. that seems to be what makes my IBS act up the most, and I saw Chamomile recomended. I knew that from the tea of course so I found some at a health food store. I take two pills twice per day with whatever meal is most convienant and it works great! I won't say I never hurt, but it's so much better! Who would have thought! It doesn't make me tired either, which I was a little worried about. Overall I feel really great with this.! Try it! $7.50 for a bottle of pills is really worth a try if you feel your IBS is affected by stress. I really think it makes me calmer too, which having a nervous personality, was great for me!


----------



## helpmeplease23 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, I hope you have the answer I've been looking for! I'm going to try it!


----------

